# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Pics of 2008 Scaleless Texas Ratsnake.

## GregBennett

Here are a couple pictures of one of my 2008 Scaleless Texas Ratsnakes. I just love these guys. Full of piss and vinegar. LOL!!!

Checkout that ORANGE!!!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Once again, AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## GregBennett

> Once again, AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. I'll get some pictures of one of the purple ones soon.

----------


## Elise.m

Omg... Orange is my favorite color! I must have one of those in the future!!!

----------


## GregBennett

> Omg... Orange is my favorite color! I must have one of those in the future!!!


I'll have lots next year.  :Very Happy: 

The scaleless albino should be mind blowing also.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Nice! has there been a lucy scaleless yet?

----------


## GregBennett

> Nice! has there been a lucy scaleless yet?


Yeah but there's no good pictures out there of it.

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (02-21-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

That's cool looking  :Good Job:

----------


## WaRocker

very nice , thanks for sharing :Surprised:

----------


## Seru1

He's beautiful. Orange is my favorite color. So Color me jealous.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## dembonez

HOLY CRAP!! ive never seen anything like it....ITS AMAZING!!! :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Warocker's Wife

ohh man I have been in love with these since I seen BHB's... 


YOURS IS HOT..JUST A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE THING.. DOES HE HISS AND PUT ON A BIG SHOW?

----------


## blackcrystal22

Are these actually on the market anywhere??
I want one!

----------


## GregBennett

> ohh man I have been in love with these since I seen BHB's... 
> 
> YOURS IS HOT..JUST A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE THING.. DOES HE HISS AND PUT ON A BIG SHOW?


He's not to bad. I have others that are worst. I also have a sweetheart female. She's just so easy going it's great. Texas Rats have been given an undeserved bad reputation if you ask me. I just love there spunk and attitude. It makes them fun to have around.




> Are these actually on the market anywhere??
> I want one!


There are a few people working with them right now but not many people are really putting them out there in the public eye. I hope to change that over the next few years.

I hope to have all kinds of fun ratsnake stuff next year. I should have lots of scaleless and double het for scaleless and other fun stuff.

----------


## steveboos

These are really cool, but they are also rare so you will pay a lot for one, so once these start getting more common, it will be awesome. Now they are a few thousand dollars so they are quite expensive.

----------

